# Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs?



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

I cant find any info on these bulbs on the internet...just want to get some feedback...
Cheers


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I put a set in a week ago.... they're not too bad.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i bought mine last week and got them this week. still havent put them in cuz i cant figure out to get the fog light grilles off on an s-line bumper. by the way i got fog bulbs


----------



## sdsponger (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

Are the H7 and H11 bulbs interchangeable? I've seen some say H7 for fogs and others say H11. Thanks!


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

^s-line is h11, base is h7

Grab the bar on the outer end near the fog light, pull hard... Repeat on inner end of the grill. Its just on clips


_Modified by jerseyrat325 at 8:43 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

yeah..yank hard and firm.
downside is...you can't completely get it popped back in.


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

cool...Pics would be nice because I heard their "yellow" fogs arent actually that "yellow"
Plus I saw they have super white Low beams now on ECS as well...


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (ryandlor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryandlor* »_cool...Pics would be nice because I heard their "yellow" fogs arent actually that "yellow"
Plus I saw they have super white Low beams now on ECS as well...


just picked up a set of super white from ecs for my R32. i'll let you know how they are when i get em installed


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

cool...I cant see them being much better than OEMs since they are only 55W as well......Id love to see em though when they are on!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

put mine on tuesdayand their not as bright as i thought they'd be. but w/e it still looks bad ass


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

This thread is worthless without pics.
As for bulb types...I think low beams are H11 fogs are H7? Chris has a pic in the yellow fogs thread where his fogs look very close to the same color as the parking light bulbs. Those are the ones I am looking for.


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*yellow fogs*

Dont trust the Ziza name from ECS just yet,
I'm getting the Hoen Endurance bulbs...same wattage (55) and greta yellow colour.
http://www.hoen-usa.com/endurance.htm H7's as well


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I am going to order those too. But I still need to know is S-line fogs H7 or H11


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*bulbs*

Just go to a local shop, ask them to pull them out to take a peek,....


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_I think I am going to order those too. But I still need to know is S-line fogs H7 or H11

s-line fogs are h11. 
as for this thread being useless i guess pics are worth a 1000 words so ill snap a few shots of my car after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

Yea I called over to our Audi store and they confirmed the H11's so I ordered a set of the hoen bulbs. Now I have to wait. I hate waiting...


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (SocksA3)*

first off, pardon the non Audi .:R content








got the depo's in and got some ziza bulbs in as well. h7 platinum white bulbs from ecs. 



































sorry if the pics are crappy. the pics only show low beams. i opted out of the hid drop in kit for now to save some cash. picked up these bulbs and gotta say they are awesome!! much much brighter than stock and very to close to hid color, as stated in the ecs description. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and for $25 per pair, a cheaper alternate to a couple hundred dollar hid kit.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

dude that is one sick .:R


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_dude that is one sick .:R

thanks, and to be honest, that is prolly one of first vortex compliments i've gotten. and its on the audi side of the 'tex too








just tastefully and minimally modding it. for warranty purposes. so no engine mods, and not like i realy need it with all the hp it has already.
just to show my love for audi's:








i just love the fat 5's, IMO one of the best wheels ever made by VW/AUDI


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

those plat whites actually look [email protected]


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_jetta* »_
thanks, and to be honest, that is prolly one of first vortex compliments i've gotten. and its on the audi side of the 'tex too








just tastefully and minimally modding it. for warranty purposes. so no engine mods, and not like i realy need it with all the hp it has already.
just to show my love for audi's:








i just love the fat 5's, IMO one of the best wheels ever made by VW/AUDI

NO PROB MAN I SHOW LOVE FOR ALL VDUBS AND AUDIS. I LIKE THE BLACKED OUT GRILLE AND 20e HEADLIGHTS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. YEA ID BE HAPPY WITH THE POWER ONLY MOD ID DO IS THE FLAPPER MOD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (ryandlor)*

any pics on the A3 yet?


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (ryandlor)*

Bulbs didn't come in yet. I expect them next week some time. I did get something else I ordered tho so hopefully weather permitting I will get that done tomorow and pics to follow on Monday


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (SocksA3)*

waitin for pics........


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (ryandlor)*

still waititn to see these ZIZAs on an audi....


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (ryandlor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryandlor* »_still waititn to see these ZIZAs on an audi....

fyi Ryan, I think Val is using the Texon yellow bulbs off eBay (~$25) and she seems to like them a lot. There are pics in her build up thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=17


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (kwanja_a3)*

look good no doubt...
still want to see what those platinum white ZIZAs look like for lows/highs...someone on this thread said they ordered them, just waitin to see the pics....


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (ryandlor)*

i wanna see pics installed too.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
fyi Ryan, I think Val is using the Texon yellow bulbs off eBay (~$25) and she seems to like them a lot. There are pics in her build up thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=17 

She is using these bulbs and recommended them for me. They are 80Watts (H11s) and available off this site. I really love the color!
Bulbs
Removing Fog Grill


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_
She is using these bulbs and recommended them for me. They are 80Watts (H11s) and available off this site. I really love the color!
Bulbs
Removing Fog Grill

what kind of low beams is she using?


----------



## hornz (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (JAHciple)*

anyone have like a pic of these lights where we can actually see how bright it is and stuff?


----------



## mpaxeman (May 26, 2007)

i just ordered some depo's and ziza platinums as well. i too have a vw. its a golf so if your interested i can post the brightness.


----------



## hornz (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (mpaxeman)*

yea i'm definitely interested.


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (hornz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hornz* »_yea i'm definitely interested.

yeah me too.


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_
She is using these bulbs and recommended them for me. They are 80Watts (H11s) and available off this site. I really love the color!
Bulbs
Removing Fog Grill

I dont think id put in 80W bulbs on a 55W OEM without a harness upgrade...heard stories of melted housings and fried wires...


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (ryandlor)*

I ordered and installed the Hoen endurance bulbs. So far I love them. I have been moving so camera is I dunno where...if I find it I will shoot some pics.


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (SocksA3)*

those look great for fogs...plus they are OEM wattage (55w)


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_I ordered and installed the Hoen endurance bulbs. So far I love them. I have been moving so camera is I dunno where...if I find it I will shoot some pics.

yeah, that would be helpful if you can take pictures of it. How much and where did you purchase those lights?


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (JAHciple)*

http://www.hoen-usa.com


----------



## mpaxeman (May 26, 2007)

i just ordered some depo's and ziza platinums as well. i too have a vw. its a golf so if your interested i can post the brightness.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (mpaxeman)*

where can i get yellow bulbs for my Daytime Running lights??


----------



## rdwperformance (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

How are these lights so far???


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (rippman)*

I love them...pics coming this weekend including Foglights, drop, USB mp3 player and if they come in headlights. 
My buddy ordered the xenomatch fogs for his lexus and I ordered the xenomatch headlights for the A3. Sorry for the delay but like I said moving sucks. I love the yellow fogs but now since drop I need to adjust them up.


----------



## mpaxeman (May 26, 2007)

ok, finally got the zizas from ecstuning.com, i put them in and they are good but i think they could be brighter like osrams or phillips extreme says my friend who runs HIDs on his Acura. so judge for yourselves, heres some pics...
Depo headlights running ziza platinum white (sorry for the crappy photos):


----------



## rdwperformance (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (mpaxeman)*

The lights look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you cant go wrong for the price you paid


----------



## ryandlor (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (rippman)*

hell.....aot better than stock thats for sure!


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_jetta* »_first off, pardon the non Audi .:R content








got the depo's in and got some ziza bulbs in as well. h7 platinum white bulbs from ecs. 



































sorry if the pics are crappy. the pics only show low beams. i opted out of the hid drop in kit for now to save some cash. picked up these bulbs and gotta say they are awesome!! much much brighter than stock and very to close to hid color, as stated in the ecs description. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and for $25 per pair, a cheaper alternate to a couple hundred dollar hid kit.


I am selling these bulbs now as I did find an HID kit. If anyone is interested, then please PM me. H7 - Platinum White Ziza bulbs
I just checked on ECS and they are backordered til July 24th. Get them right here for less. $20 shipped to conti USA gets em.


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

i have the yellow fogs the ziza 55w and tonight when it gets dark i'll snap a pic and let you see what they are like


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (ryandlor)*

so for non s-line like myself who has a3 premium pkg. I would have to buy the H7 right?







and is this for fog or just normal head light?


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Anyone use the ZIZA bulbs that ECStuning sells? either for fogs or Lows/highs? (mkim)*

i want to say both on the headlight and fog both being h7


----------

